# Klonopin/Clonazepam



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been prescribed Clonazepam 0.5mg to take as needed. Only took it once and it made me drowsy, sleepy, disoriented, dizzy. Major dizziness wore off in an hour or so... may be longer though... Did make me feel calm, but sedated.
I don't know if the drug is right for me. May be I should lower the dose? cut the pill in half or something...
I need something to take the edge off and apparantly I have a very strong reactions to medicine 
Any suggestions? Share experience?
In the process of separating from my husband, looking for a job, a day care for my kid... under a lot of stress right now... Very much need to take something to literally survive through a job interview  but also have to be alert and responsive on it
help... :bash


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

For me, phenibut is perfect because it relieves anxiety while simultaneously improving concentration. i use it for things like job interviews or speeches...

its a legal substance u can get it online. i usually take about 1-2 grams to get a good buzz


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

martyboi said:


> For me, phenibut is perfect because it relieves anxiety while simultaneously improving concentration. i use it for things like job interviews or speeches...
> 
> its a legal substance u can get it online. i usually take about 1-2 grams to get a good buzz


does it make you feel high? that is thefeeling I try to avoid


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

you would have to test it out...under 1 gram you'll just feel relaxation and probably a mood lift. definitely not buzzed or high. no


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

What are you symptoms? 

You could try Ativan (lorazepam). To tell you the truth, I think most 'Benzos' are just that, a reliever of your senses. Maybe you can try that?

.5MG is very small IMHO. But w/ these drugs, you have to try it out and see the effect.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

I take the same and I LOVE it. It's like perfect for me. My therapist did say I could cut it in half so maybe try that.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Id say, if you're getting disoriented/dizzy/overly sedated from clonazepam at the lowest dose (.5mg)...you're probably better off not taking it at all...especially during the day


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, I should mention: It DID make my balance go out the window for 3 or 4 days but now it's fine. So your symptoms may recede.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I took .5 mg this morning, it doesnt make me very drowsy, but for some it might, have you tried taking your dose before bed instead of during the daytime? it has a fairly long half life.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, TATA. I was prescribed Clonazapam a few years back, .5 mg, and I take one pill every night. At first it made me quite drowsy, but it was great in helping me sleep through the night, so I just avoided taking it in the morning. I began taking it simultaneously with Zoloft so I don't know which one is the one that actually helped my anxiety.

Anyway, I was told to take it every day, and I still do, but I've heard and read where others have been told to take it "as needed", so now I'm starting to worry that I shouldn't be taking it everyday. But I've been taking it that way for 2+ years now, so I guess it's OK. I'm a little worried it might affect my health in the long run. I already have the feeling that my memory is not as good as it used to be, but I don't know if that is a drug side effect or just me worrying too much.

Anyway, the drowsiness and side effects should go away after a few days, or maybe a week or two. Now I can take my pill at like 10:00 pm and stay up til 2 or 3 in the morning, so it doesn't make me feel drowsy anymore.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I ll try to cut it in half today, will see. But with my sensitivity to drugs... may be I should try taking 1/4 of 0.5mg...
For how long does it usually work before wearing off completely? 
So if I take it before going to sleep will it work the next day? the whole day? or just morning?

Thank you guys for all your replies


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

yellowhammer said:


> Hi, TATA. I was prescribed Clonazapam a few years back, .5 mg, and I take one pill every night. At first it made me quite drowsy, but it was great in helping me sleep through the night, so I just avoided taking it in the morning. I began taking it simultaneously with Zoloft so I don't know which one is the one that actually helped my anxiety.
> 
> Anyway, I was told to take it every day, and I still do, but I've heard and read where others have been told to take it "as needed", so now I'm starting to worry that I shouldn't be taking it everyday. But I've been taking it that way for 2+ years now, so I guess it's OK. I'm a little worried it might affect my health in the long run. I already have the feeling that my memory is not as good as it used to be, but I don't know if that is a drug side effect or just me worrying too much.
> 
> Anyway, the drowsiness and side effects should go away after a few days, or maybe a week or two. Now I can take my pill at like 10:00 pm and stay up til 2 or 3 in the morning, so it doesn't make me feel drowsy anymore.


As per my little research the drug is addictive, and many stated that it's better to take on occasionally to avoid addiction


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

martyboi said:


> you would have to test it out...under 1 gram you'll just feel relaxation and probably a mood lift. definitely not buzzed or high. no


I ll expirement with Klonopin for a bit, will ask my psychologist next time I see him. Thank u


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

I take 1mg of klonipan for sleep and its supposed to carry on to the next day.


----------



## occachicka (Aug 3, 2014)

Question - I am currently taking .5mg of Klonopin and its making me feel drowsy.

Should I cut 1/2 in dosage?

or should I take 1 mg of klonopin before bed time, and which should last on the next day?


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

occachicka said:


> Question - I am currently taking .5mg of Klonopin and its making me feel drowsy.
> 
> Should I cut 1/2 in dosage?
> 
> or should I take 1 mg of klonopin before bed time, and which should last on the next day?


Hi,

The smart thing to do is too take it at bedtime. Unless you don't mind being drugged all day long.  hahaha


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I mustafa Klonopin every morning and evening.


----------



## WeAreTheModsnPunks68NYGuy (Aug 4, 2014)

I was on Wellbutrin a number of years ago for about 3 yrs,
then it started to wear off, and my MD took me off it.
Wasn't taking anything till the past two weeks, when i had some
major health scares and other crises, led me to be eval'd 2x
at local ERs....finally succumbed to taking Klonopin low dosage 0.5,
2x day, at least now I'm sleeping well, and feeling much better thus
far. This is for anxiety and panic not really for depression, which I also
have suffered


----------



## WeAreTheModsnPunks68NYGuy (Aug 4, 2014)

P.S. Guys, I'm new on here and realized I couldn't edit my above post
here: anyway, meant to say I was trying to NOT be back on any meds
at all the past several years, and was successful for a while, but of late
I seemingly had no choice but to try the Klonopin. My last Psych. wanted me
to be on Wellbutrin as well (from months ago but I resisted it) yet again but I have not taken that so far, fearing weight gain, and other problems, esp. since I'm seemingly fighting off Type 2 Diabetes the past year or so as well. I was on meds for THAT but now under control, so I'm off metformin, thank goodness. One nightmare after another here, or so it seems. I haven't noticed any side FX yet on Klon, but it's a low dosage, I like that I can now sleep well, and catch up on my rest, and I feel pretty calm and chilled out thus far, but it's only been two weeks or so now since
I gave in to the suggestion of taking it. I had a bizarre "blepharitis" eye irritation
scare 3 weeks ago, and then after that was so anxious and scared and 
terrified, I went into full panic mode, and then other things happened,
and was feeling nearly suicidal or just at end of tether, so ended up in ER
this past weekend being eval'd and was then discharged, and immediately
started downing the meds, figuring, what the heck, hopefully it'll have some
effectiveness. And it has! I'm happy at least, for that. 

But otherwise I'm disabled (not physically, but on SSDI), Asperger's, live alone, need new friends, and not having a great time of it otherwise here. If there are any of you 
lot in NY, LI area, or nearby, NYC, and like rock/pop music, books, concerts,
taking road trips, shopping, anything, female preferably but anybody,
I'm game for new friends here. I need some supports. All my past 
friends either moved away long ago, married with kids, turned into total
tossers, or worse. Isolation is no good for anybody. I'm also into guitar,
bookstores, movies, watching films at home, going out to eat, cafes,
whatever. I have little family support, only child, and I'm 46 yrs. old as of 
this past month. I don't smoke, drink, do drugs of any kind, not a club person
anymore, but do love concerts. I look in my late 30s maybe, lost 55 pounds
since last year, so I'm dieting and getting my health back on track fast here.
I have some social anxiety but mainly just lonesome right now and need some
new friends, and a girlfriend might work, too, at some stage.


----------

